# Baby Freshwater Croc



## Zuko81 (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi all, 

New here and about to get my self a baby freshie.

Was wanting to see everyone's indoor set-ups and maybe get some advice as to what other animals might co-exist? Yabbies? Fish? 

Any one have some pics? 

Do baby freshies appreciate more room?


----------



## Damo1 (Nov 1, 2017)

Bigger the better for room


----------

